# gravely cart options



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

i want to use a cart for my gravely, but cannot find an original cart. are there any other carts that can be used with modifications? the original cart has a bend in the tongue, what purpose does this serve?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The bend is so that when used with the roller rest, the handlebars will be the right height.

What I have done to use a standard cart on a two wheeler is to take a piece of place and bolt it to the sulky frame. Backing up is a problem so I don't even attempt it.

Another option is to take a piece of pipe the correct ID for the split hitch and clamp or bolt it to the existing tongue. If you leave the 30" deck on the front, then it will be balanced about right and you won't need the roller rest.


----------



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

i would appreciate any pictures of the modification..thanks


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I dont have any pics. Sorry


----------

